# Jet Pro SS rough release issue



## ChillaxTees (Sep 12, 2015)

Well I purchased Paper Jet Pro SS and I been testing it out... I had bad color and almost like a rough surface left behind. Kinda like the papper was sticky when removing it. 

I used the estimated Temp on my cheap Heat Press... I did however up it 15* and my results were better. 

Any one else run into this? Maybe my temp is the issue.

And yes I'll be asking about Printers my cheap HP... not going to cut it.. but good for the kids playing... lol


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

You can get Epsons for the same price as HP. And you want pigment based inks. The colors will be richer and hold up much longer in the wash than the dye based ink in your HP. When JPSS says hotpeel, they really mean it. a second or 2 can make a difference. Prepressing to remove moisture is important with JPSS.


----------



## ChillaxTees (Sep 12, 2015)

Thanks Jay... I can use all the help I can get

Yes, I ran many experiments... and Hot is the best... Pre press I also did... ...
I wonder if my temp is not accurate on the cheap press I have and upping the temp was the issue.

Yes Epson it seems like the C88 is pretty cheap and has the pigment ink


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

You could print one transfer with a bunch of little images, and then use one of your wrecked shirts that has not been washed, to keep uping the temp with small tests until your happy. Some times I feel a little print requires a little less heat than a big one. (probably cuz its easier to hot peel instantly) but at least you'll Know your getting close. Also, If it looks like all your ink is down, but it's still a little rough, you can let it cool down, then restamp it for a few seconds with a Teflon sheet over it, that will often remelt it smoother.


----------



## ChillaxTees (Sep 12, 2015)

I did a nice print transfer today and was a little better... The Tee was washed a few times... still rough though

I think so far the best results are after pressing use the plasic smoothing tool I use on vinyl to go over the paper while stil hot then remove the backing...

Hmmm.... just got to keep practicing


----------

